# ivf postcode lottery



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just seen them discussing ivf on sky news. they were interviewing someone outside westminster. only caught half the interview.

have found the link on the sky news website.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/IVF-Postcode-Lottery-70-Of-NHS-Trusts-Ignore-Guidance-According-To-New-Report/Article/201106116006903?lpos=UK_News_Carousel_Region_3&lid=ARTICLE_16006903_IVF_Postcode_Lottery%3A_70%25_Of_NHS_Trusts_Ignore_Guidance%2C_According_To_New_Report


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link Queenie.
They are discussing it shortly on The Wright Stuff too but I think I may need to switch off as they are generally very against IVF. They are asking -


> today's papers tell us more than 70 per cent of health trusts are failing to offer couples the free IVF treatments they're entitled to. Now then, if we accept it's a postcode lottery trying to get IVF on the NHS, rather than some lucky so-and-sos getting it free coz of where they live but most women not, perhaps the fairest way would be for no one to get IVF on the NHS? We could reinvest all the money saved on saving lives instead?


Grrrring already.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks josie will put it on now.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Josie, I'm watching the Wright Stuff too and am getting ready to throw my slipper at the telly

It's also on the front of the Independent...although I warn anyone not to read the comments, esp if you are on the 2ww as you ladies need to keep calm    
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/more-than-70-per-cent-of-nhs-trusts-break-rules-to-deny-ivf-ndash-and-save-money-2293848.html


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha, Sarah, just made the mistake of reading some of the comments on The Independant. Wonder if I will ever learn, some of the comments are worse than those typically left on the Daily Mail site.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I haven't read this thread fully

Itv have called me this morning as it seems some AM s at the assembly are kicking up and wanting full implemention of the nice guidelines so I am being interview later for the news tonight!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck kara with your interview. let us know how he goes


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice one Kara, good luck with the interview


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't watch the wright stuff!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Best of luck Kara.

I wish I was brave enough to call up this sort of show. They are saying it is a lifestyle choice!!!!! No one ever says that people who do extreme sports and proceed to break there leg shouldn't get treatment. That is very much a lifestyle choice. Or that someone who choose to take recreational drugs shouldn't get treatment. Yet us and/or partners should just suffer. 

Arrrrghhh I really should not have watched!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

it does make you angry that they say its a life style choice. 

none of us chose to be infertile.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Omg it makes me livid. I found the views very one sided


----------



## Swans72 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok my blood is now boiling -     what is wrong with these people.  I would love to put them in a room and question them on if they have children, if not is a case of they don't want them etc.  I bet you none of them have had problems conceiving they are probably the lucky people that can get pregnant/get their partners pregnant just by looking at them and have no idea of the stress and emotions that we go through Argghhhh!

I won't carry on my rant as my blood pressure is high enough now! All I can say is there are alot of ignorant a*******s out there (hope I don't get struck off for that but believe you me I want to say alot stronger than that).

All down to you again then Kara to fight our corner.  You can do it and hopefully it will help to get the 3 goes that everyone deserves - good luck hun xx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I am glad I am in work and did not see this!

Kara which news will you be on?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Interview done, hope its ok

Itv wales news at 6pm


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have sky + it. i'm sure your interview will be fab kara.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw well done Kara, Tyler beautiful and clever as ever. I think my hormones are flowing as soon as Tyler came on the screen I was welling up lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

fab interview kara. and oh tyler is absolutely gorgeous. i'm with you pix tears came to my eyes when i saw tyler i had to grab a tissue.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

As you know Kara I loved the interview, Tyler was a darling and Rex was a cutie too. Thanks again for fighting our corner x


----------

